# DIY PVC Ideas



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Key Hide Away*

Materials


Short length of 1-1/4 inch ABS drain pipe
1 1-1/4 inch ABS cap
1 1-1/4 inch ABS coupler
1 1-1/4 inch female threaded adapter
1 1-1/4 inch threaded cap

Directions

Cut the drain pipe to a 4-inch length. Glue the fittings with ABS cement. Drop in your house or shop key, screw on the cap snuggly and place in the soil near your door. It looks like a drain clean-out and should fool would-be thieves. It's waterproof and an easy way to hide your keys. As an alternative, you can bury the whole thing in the soil.


----------



## highpocket (Dec 10, 2008)

Is that thinking outside the box or what ? Great idea..!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Toothbrush Holder*

another


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Fishing Rod holder*

Finally found a fishing rod holder

I was thinking with a little less angle and mounting it to the wass at top of garage and having it stored above head out of way in garage but yet seperated.


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Love it. Very creative.


----------



## marten (Apr 3, 2009)

*More Please*

I love these idea please gimme more.


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

the drill gun holder i like and the tooth brush holder thats useing the old bean


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Finally found a fishing rod holder
> 
> I was thinking with a little less angle and mounting it to the wass at top of garage and having it stored above head out of way in garage but yet seperated.


You gotta lot of fishing rods:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

peter94506 said:


> You gotta lot of fishing rods:mg:


Actually that is one I found online......but I do have over 20 poles myslef.....well counting all the families poles...lol


----------



## jkohler22 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice...

ttt


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

I use PVC for the cage frames in my Rabbit barn......

the first is the temp barn....

Second is the more perm barn.......


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Materials
> 
> 
> Short length of 1-1/4 inch ABS drain pipe
> ...


I bet you have a nice collection of bows.... So where in KY do you live? I mean Specifically. 
Just kidding. You must have been really bored one day. What cool innovation! :thumbs_up


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Another PVC creation*

Here is my version of the gravity corn feeder that I have seen on AT.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

jbuttolph said:


> I bet you have a nice collection of bows.... So where in KY do you live? I mean Specifically.
> Just kidding. You must have been really bored one day. What cool innovation! :thumbs_up


I live in Sonora, KY its about 10 minutes south of Elizabethtown....45 minutes from Louisville and 1 1/2 hours North of Nashville...is that close enough for you....lol

Oh yeah and 35 minutes south of the gold at Ft Knox...lol

I only have one bow myslef and my son has his. I do have a lot of fishing poles but mainly just 2 I use.


----------



## jbryant (Apr 22, 2009)

I live in KY as well. I like the ideas thats been presented and would love to see more. The fishing pole holder is right up my alley. I will be building a PVC bow rack for the 4-H archery club that we just started before to long too.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

a bunch of great ideas. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well lets hear some of your ideas and or pics.....no matter how crude or wierd it seems. I know some of you have ideas in your head and just let us know your ideas and maybe one of us will need it and build it also.


----------



## fulldraw2002 (Mar 23, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> Here is my version of the gravity corn feeder that I have seen on AT.


made one similar to this but used for quail feeder w/milo, worked great.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

What are the different sized green pieces above?


----------



## DrewAO8 (Mar 25, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> I live in Sonora, KY its about 10 minutes south of Elizabethtown....45 minutes from Louisville and 1 1/2 hours North of Nashville...is that close enough for you....lol
> 
> Oh yeah and 35 minutes south of the gold at Ft Knox...lol
> 
> I only have one bow myslef and my son has his. I do have a lot of fishing poles but mainly just 2 I use.


Dont give out too good of directions!!! We know where your housekey is :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I am thinking of mounting my pvc paper tuner to ceiling in the garage in front of the target that way it folds up against the rafters out of the way and then drops down right in line with the target and won`t take up space.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

if you take two 2" 90s and two 2" tees and about 13' of 2" pipe you can make a real nice stand for a bag target ill post pics later


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

pics of bag target stand


----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

*PVC Bag target holder and paper tuner*

I made these over 5 years ago and they work great. They break down for easy transport and the bag target will hold two bags.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

deadlydave said:


> I made these over 5 years ago and they work great. They break down for easy transport and the bag target will hold two bags.


Nice setup.....yeah they last forever as long as your son doesnt shoot it when he missed the target...lol....like mine did.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm saving this! This stuff is great. It should drive my wife nuts. She already thinks I'm "*******." :darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

BlackTimber said:


> I'm saving this! This stuff is great. It should drive my wife nuts. She already thinks I'm "*******." :darkbeer:


LOL I hear ya!!!


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

BlackTimber said:


> I'm saving this! This stuff is great. It should drive my wife nuts. She already thinks I'm "*******." :darkbeer:


wait till you put up the PVC wreath next year!!!!


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I need to make it! There is no way in hell that she would go for that but I'll have my fun. 
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

That PVC fishing rod holder is pretty up town. That one is next on my list of PVC jobs to do.


----------



## razortec40 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hoythunter01 said:


> That PVC fishing rod holder is pretty up town. That one is next on my list of PVC jobs to do.


Ditto !


----------



## CheeseheadHodge (Apr 17, 2008)

A guy I used to work with used a portable shelter made out of a plastic tarp with a pvc frame. I don't remember exactly but I think they used 2 pieces of 3/4 inch pvc to make an arch. A tee to connect them and more pipe to go between for a ridgepole. They had three arches and 16' x 20' tarp attached by bungees or a rope through the eyelets around the pipe. I don't remember if they used stakes or a rope to hold the bottom of the pipe at the right distance. I think the bottom width was about 12'. Sorry I don't have more details but I think you can get the idea.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

you can make dry storange too with 4 inch pvc cut to your desire an end cap and a clean out. good for four wheelin and stuff like that. pvc and a end cap makes good storage for arrows too. how bad ass would it be to store your cereal , rice, sugar, flour in those pvc dry storage things. it dosent get any more manlier than that. also you can make itake snorkels for your truck,jeep, or four wheeler with pvc or abs.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Heck, maybe we could make PVC deer feeders to hang on the kitchen wall with cereal for the kids?


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

*Fishing Rod Storage/Transport Tube*

Use this idea and just make it long enough to slide your fishing rod into.



bcbow1971 said:


> Materials
> 
> 
> Short length of 1-1/4 inch ABS drain pipe
> ...


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

DrumdudeLarry said:


> Use this idea and just make it long enough to slide your fishing rod into.


That would work as long as you didnt have a huge reel on your rod or you may need to use 4" PVC and make it a permanent mount to a boat or truck. 4" PVC would get heavey, especially if your like me and take more than one pole and all the families together. 

I was thinkin of taking two 1 1/2 pvc pipes and cutting them down the middle after drilling holes along them like this crude drawing shows. Then adding two hinges and a clasp on each side and then making a handle between the two tubes and just laying my rods in the holes and making a PVC pole carrier.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

*PVC John Boat*

OK I thought I seen it all.......check out this kid making a PVC john boat!!!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-Your-Own-PVC-Johnboat-for-minimal-cost-and-t/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok heres another idea.......


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 16, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Ok heres another idea.......


How do they float? Is it the air inside the PVC?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Great Guy's
Sure love to see some one use there coffi-E grinder


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

doug1627 said:


> How do they float? Is it the air inside the PVC?


No, the displacement of the vessel is less than the weight of the water it displaces. So it floats. Just like all floating objects.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Dog house*

My job sent me to New Mexico for a 8 months and there was no room for the doghouse. So I built one out of PVC and Corplast (corrugated plastic). I will try & post pics.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice dog house....


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

doug1627 said:


> How do they float? Is it the air inside the PVC?


Like stated above about the floating aspect. But yeah once you seal the pipes with glue they still will be filled with air as well. And if you wanted to make sure I guess you could use 3 or 4" PVC for the top rails for floatation.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

bcbow1971 said:


> Finally found a fishing rod holder
> 
> I was thinking with a little less angle and mounting it to the wass at top of garage and having it stored above head out of way in garage but yet seperated.



Great!!

Mark


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

why did you make a boat out of PVC


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Dewberry said:


> why did you make a boat out of PVC




lets see......

he looked like a kid.....

he wanted a boat.....

total investment of probably $30......

IT WORKS......

WHY NOT?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

*Bow Release Trainer*

Lets get this back on the archery track. Here is a release trainer I made out of PVC pipe. This is on a Genesis mini but I have made these in the full sized version for my hunting bow too. This is an aluminum arrow attached to the end on the inside is a round piece of plasic that is about the same size as the pipes interior dimension. As you shoot the bow the air inside the PVC pipe is compressed and keeps the bow from dry firing. You can shoot it repeatedly to practice your release without having to chase arrows.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> Lets get this back on the archery track. Here is a release trainer I made out of PVC pipe. This is on a Genesis mini but I have made these in the full sized version for my hunting bow too. This is an aluminum arrow attached to the end on the inside is a round piece of plasic that is about the same size as the pipes interior dimension. As you shoot the bow the air inside the PVC pipe is compressed and keeps the bow from dry firing. You can shoot it repeatedly to practice your release without having to chase arrows.


Good idea and seems like a great training tool. How do you attach it to the bow? Does the arrow pull off the string when you draw because of negative compression? Does the arrow fall off the string after shot or stay on? Sorry so many questions but I am thinking of making me one. 


I practice my release in my garage at a target set up around 15yds and sometimes I move up closer and shoot with my eyes closed too.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

mtn. archer said:


> pics of bag target stand


Great Idea .. Just made one myself yesterday for my Morrell


----------



## jacobmhd (Dec 2, 2008)

*Compression Aid*

If you made a one way air intake on the end of the tube, you could pull the arrow back as fast you wanted to and the pressure during the release would seal the hole. Just a thought.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

*bcbow1971,* surely as much stuff as you've made, you've made a PVC stab tube with 5/16" bolts on each end. Being short at say 8.5" or so, I think it would work OK with weights of 10oz or less. Fill it with spray foam insulation or something light weight. Have you tried it?


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't believe i haven't seen this one yet....


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess that could be beneficial to bowhunters...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

bcbow1971 said:


> Good idea and seems like a great training tool. How do you attach it to the bow? Does the arrow pull off the string when you draw because of negative compression? Does the arrow fall off the string after shot or stay on? Sorry so many questions but I am thinking of making me one.
> 
> 
> I practice my release in my garage at a target set up around 15yds and sometimes I move up closer and shoot with my eyes closed too.


Actually on this one I just used a single piece of fabric tape wrapped around the nock. I just did that since I was handing it to little kids and I wanted to make sure it didn't come off. I use it to show them how to draw and set their bodies without worrying about a dry-fire or where they were aiming. (to much) I literally shot it hundreds of times without it coming off. If you have a little gap in the plunger their isn't enough force on it when you are drawing it to pull the arrow off. But because the arrow moves so fast in the shot it compresses the air enough to slow down the arrow. One way valve I suppose would work too. Just make sure you have it in there right.


----------



## bcr810 (May 25, 2009)

*good ideas*

keep them coming


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Ok heres another idea.......


how.. someone went all out


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> Lets get this back on the archery track. Here is a release trainer I made out of PVC pipe. This is on a Genesis mini but I have made these in the full sized version for my hunting bow too. This is an aluminum arrow attached to the end on the inside is a round piece of plasic that is about the same size as the pipes interior dimension. As you shoot the bow the air inside the PVC pipe is compressed and keeps the bow from dry firing. You can shoot it repeatedly to practice your release without having to chase arrows.


I love this! Would you PLEASE show what you used on the end of the arrow inside the pipe and how you attached it to the bow? I think I would use this on a daily basis if I made one 

If you drilled an extra hole or two in the back cap that the arrow goes through, would that relieve enough back pressure on the arrow so you didn't have to tie it to the bow string? Also maybe drill a pin hole in the front cap? :noidea:


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Lets get this back on the archery track. Here is a release trainer I made out of PVC pipe. This is on a Genesis mini but I have made these in the full sized version for my hunting bow too. This is an aluminum arrow attached to the end on the inside is a round piece of plasic that is about the same size as the pipes interior dimension. As you shoot the bow the air inside the PVC pipe is compressed and keeps the bow from dry firing. You can shoot it repeatedly to practice your release without having to chase arrows.


I got to make one of these for my son!


----------



## Newkirk Jerry (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cool!*

Some pretty neat ideas there.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Pvc*

This has nothing to do with bowhunting however I did make out of pvc.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

kickercoach1285 said:


> This has nothing to do with bowhunting however I did make out of pvc.


you made the ball holder?


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, we was getting into the season and he broke his original so I made that one. He liked it so he used it until he went to college then he used the one they had.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i am on my high schools football team and our kicker uses the same thing


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

:darkbeervc is a wonderful thing to have.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

need I say that marshmellow guns and tater guns are fun too....


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have to admit, I've only seen one marshmallow gun work worth a hoot. I have thought about making one for my son but it's been so long since I've even seen one I don't think I could.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Gunner7800 said:


> I have to admit, I've only seen one marshmallow gun work worth a hoot. I have thought about making one for my son but it's been so long since I've even seen one I don't think I could.


Here is some pics!!! 

BTW do not glue the pieces together. For cleaning and unclogging


Also cut numerous pieces and length pieces and have fun experimenting. A friend has a huge tub of all kinds of pieces and watching the kids make em and modifying there own is cool.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I use cut sections of PVC to keep nylon tow straps under control.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dodgedude said:


> I use cut sections of PVC to keep nylon tow straps under control.


Yup thats a great Idea and I have seen that done myself. 

Keep em coming!!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Pvc:

The new duct tape

or

The new 550 cord.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

sportsman said:


> No, the displacement of the vessel is less than the weight of the water it displaces. So it floats. Just like all floating objects.


Eureka!

-archimedes


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Fishing Pole Carrier*

OK this is what I come up with. Its my version of my DIY PVC fishing pole carrier. 2" PVC and as long as your longest standard pole. slide the pole tip into the tube and the reel will rest in a small notch in the end of the PVC and also bungied so it wont slide out. Let me explain the arrows in the pic. 

Green arrow: rope or jungies that attach to my bed of truck so it hangs along the side of the bedl like shown. 

Red Arrow: carring strap

Yellow Arrow: Aluminum square tubing (times 2) that is used to mount metal Straps to hold PVC

Blue Arrow: small bungies that hook onto PVC to hold poles from sliding out.

and below is my hand drawn fishing pole. Obviously those with longer poles may have an issue or those with huge eyes on there poles may need a bigger diameter pipe, but in general the 2" should be fine for most standard poles. Of course I havent measure my poles yet and havent started building it yet. 


What do you all think?

Plus when I am done I can take out of truck and hand from wall or ceiling and have all my poles untangled and out of the way in one area.


----------



## Knappy (Jan 2, 2009)

What an awesome thread. No semi-portible ground blinds out of PVC? I'm sure they are out there. Keep the great ideas coming.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Knappy said:


> What an awesome thread. No semi-portible ground blinds out of PVC? I'm sure they are out there. Keep the great ideas coming.


Well lets just say that its out there just no one has posted it yet. I have seen others mention it on other posts but none on here yet.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All

A little pic for your thread. As U might notice i have the inside reduced down. With a nylon adapter  And yes it has a lense.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

*rod holder*

Me and a buddy flew out to California a few years ago to fish at Lake Casitas. We made a rod locker or whatever you want to call it out of an 8" piece of PVC that was about 8' long. We capped one end off and capped the other end off with the threaded cap where you could screw it on and off. We put us a lock and handle on it and painted it. The looks we got walking through LAX toting that thing was priceless. We even had security follow us and ask us what it was.


----------



## chasat (May 24, 2009)

*Spud Gun*

This takes PVC to the next tech level.
Just Google Spud gun

My nephew built one. Try shooting it at night!


----------



## fhrace (Jul 29, 2009)

dont have a picture at all but when i shoot in the backyard without a quiver i take a 2ft peice of 3" pvc pipe and put a pvc closet collar on one end the large base makes it so it stands up well. then just put your arrows in it


----------



## kykiller (Aug 31, 2005)

bill_collector said:


> Me and a buddy flew out to California a few years ago to fish at Lake Casitas. We made a rod locker or whatever you want to call it out of an 8" piece of PVC that was about 8' long. We capped one end off and capped the other end off with the threaded cap where you could screw it on and off. We put us a lock and handle on it and painted it. The looks we got walking through LAX toting that thing was priceless. We even had security follow us and ask us what it was.


Got any pictures, I might be interested.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

chasat said:


> This takes PVC to the next tech level.
> Just Google Spud gun
> 
> My nephew built one. Try shooting it at night!



Chasat I have a few of them and they are a blast....truely!!!




fhrace said:


> dont have a picture at all but when i shoot in the backyard without a quiver i take a 2ft peice of 3" pvc pipe and put a pvc closet collar on one end the large base makes it so it stands up well. then just put your arrows in it


fhrace I mad one just like that in my backyard out of 3" PVC.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

*pics*



kykiller said:


> Got any pictures, I might be interested.


I sure don't. I don't even think we have it any more or I would get some. I will find out and if not I will give you a build list.


----------



## chas1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*pvc boat*

That's the winner in my book. GREAT IDEA!


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

How is this for a pvc diy target?:



















Wasn't no one brave enough to stand there for me so I built my own to shoot at.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Take the shades off .And let her see it coming.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks like she caught one with her forehead:mg:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe you are right.......no wonder no one would hold them for you.......


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

Gunner7800 said:


> Looks like she caught one with her forehead:mg:


LOL! Wasn't sure she would hold up to arrow pressure so we shot her in the head just to make sure she could withstand the arrow. Her head is a foam wig holder that is a pretty thick foam, arrow stuck in her head. No shoot throughs.


----------



## FAR66 (Jan 4, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> I believe you are right.......no wonder no one would hold them for you.......


I didn't shoot her! JWT did just to make sure the head wouldn't snap off if accidentally hit in the head. Scary thing is he had no problem aiming at her head and shooting her.


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks Great Faye!!
Put a blind fold on her..


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

chasat said:


> This takes PVC to the next tech level.
> Just Google Spud gun
> 
> My nephew built one. Try shooting it at night!


I worked for a drilling company for a while and we always had lots of scrap tubing laying around. Made a metal spud gun. It weighed about 80lbs. instead of hair spray we used acetylene. We found potatoes over a mile away from where we were shooting them. It even made a perfect hole in a 3/4" sheet of plywood. It also put about a 1/2" dent in a thick corregated steel building from about 50yds:teeth:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

wolf what did you use for an igniter? I am experimenting with a new electronic BBQ switch.......how do you add the acetylene? I was looking at some kind of valve system


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

mtn. archer said:


> pics of bag target stand


THis would be great with a couple galvanized pole clams to tie the bag to. That would keep them spread open at the top and allow them to not bunch up. Just an idea....


----------



## Browning w/ HHA (Aug 14, 2009)

i love this thing


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> That would work as long as you didnt have a huge reel on your rod or you may need to use 4" PVC and make it a permanent mount to a boat or truck. 4" PVC would get heavey, especially if your like me and take more than one pole and all the families together.
> 
> I was thinkin of taking two 1 1/2 pvc pipes and cutting them down the middle after drilling holes along them like this crude drawing shows. Then adding two hinges and a clasp on each side and then making a handle between the two tubes and just laying my rods in the holes and making a PVC pole carrier.


How about combine the drill idea above with a hinged cover for the reel? I think that the coverwould be the hardest part but is definitely doable....JMO


----------



## Browning w/ HHA (Aug 14, 2009)

soory cant get pic uploaded


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

Gunner7800 said:


> I have to admit, I've only seen one marshmallow gun work worth a hoot. I have thought about making one for my son but it's been so long since I've even seen one I don't think I could.


Wouldn't it be great to modify the release trainer above to shoot marshmallows. I can see it now, everyone running around shooting marshmallows at each other training themselves how to release consistently.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Bow Simulater 

They got better. Bow grip later was very small. And was a electrician grey off set.
Even had V bars.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Bow Simulater
> 
> They got better. Bow grip later was very small. And was a electrician grey off set.
> Even had V bars.


I must be a little slow here. I'm not sure what I'm lookin' at Unk.:embara:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Gunner7800 said:


> I must be a little slow here. I'm not sure what I'm lookin' at Unk.:embara:




Bow Simulator 
Top picture. Attach your hand release, to the string cord.You see on the end of the Bow Simulator . And pull to anchor. And make your practice shot.

Now there is a spring inside that stretches. As you draw the the string cord.

Is it any clearer. If not. Shout out i will try to be of help.:wink:


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Bow Simulator
> Top picture. Attach your hand release, to the string cord.You see on the end of the Bow Simulator . And pull to anchor. And make your practice shot.
> 
> Now there is a spring inside that stretches. As you draw the the string cord.
> ...


That'll work. So the short piece laying between the simulators, is what the spring is mounted on?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Gunner7800 said:


> That'll work. So the short piece laying between the simulators, is what the spring is mounted on?



Nope - nope :wink:

At a hardware, or other.
They have 3 springs sizes for bending copper tubing.. They are flared on one end, to be bigger.

Now the galvanize nut is removed. Slide the small end of the spring in first.With your draw cord attached.

Replace the nut. Now that Flared end fits and is in housed, in that galvanize tapered pipe reducer. And when the shot is made. The flared end of the spring. Hits the back side of the nut. And stops.

Now use a lot of different designs. But the reducer and nut. Hast to be the nose part. :wink:


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> Bow Simulator
> Top picture. Attach your hand release, to the string cord.You see on the end of the Bow Simulator . And pull to anchor. And make your practice shot.
> 
> Now there is a spring inside that stretches. As you draw the the string cord.
> ...


I'm not getting it ether maybe some pics of it being used would help?


----------



## damascus-doug (Aug 21, 2009)

DDaily said:


> I'm not getting it ether maybe some pics of it being used would help?


x2....


----------



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

*Too funny!*



FAR66 said:


> LOL! Wasn't sure she would hold up to arrow pressure so we shot her in the head just to make sure she could withstand the arrow. Her head is a foam wig holder that is a pretty thick foam, arrow stuck in her head. No shoot throughs.


See, this is why I don't ever drink anything while reading these posts. I would have ruined a perfectly good laptop.:darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DDaily said:


> I'm not getting it ether maybe some pics of it being used would help?




1. The gray pipe is your bow grip. 

2. The little white sring cord .U see hanging out the back end. Atach your release to that.

3. Now point it at something and draw to anchor.

4.Make your shot .As tho you were makeing a shot with your bow.

Do you understand. If not . Let me know. And i will try again to explain.


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> What are the different sized green pieces above?


Looks like a Xmas wreath to me


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah Clyde, sorry missed that post, its a Christmas wreath.....if you made it different colors like gold and silver and or multi colored some people like that or add some lights and garland I guess it would be more Christmasie.....LOL

I didnt make it but I bet if you did it up right you could sell them at a craft fair like hot cakes...


----------



## sport201 (Aug 24, 2009)

WOW WHO HAS THAT MUCH PVC AND TIME ON THERE HANDS BUT HAY I LOVE THE IDEAS AND PICS THANKS THEY ARE ALL AWESOME!!  :thumbs_up


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

bcbow1971 said:


> Materials
> 
> 
> Short length of 1-1/4 inch ABS drain pipe
> ...


Great idea, could probably use an old sprinkler head also.

Tony


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Lets get this back on the archery track. Here is a release trainer I made out of PVC pipe. This is on a Genesis mini but I have made these in the full sized version for my hunting bow too. This is an aluminum arrow attached to the end on the inside is a round piece of plasic that is about the same size as the pipes interior dimension. As you shoot the bow the air inside the PVC pipe is compressed and keeps the bow from dry firing. You can shoot it repeatedly to practice your release without having to chase arrows.


Perfect!!! I've been thinking about making something like this, but hadn't hit on the piston/cylinder idea yet! 
I'm new to archery, (sorta, too many years, and didn't know much then) why the piston though? why not just weight the point end to match your broadheads... wouldn't that more accurately recoil, vibrate, etc.???

Pete


----------



## Reloader7RM (Jan 25, 2006)

*Target stand...*

Here is my target stand. I now have EMT over the two sides and the top to protect from shot as I pattern alot of turkey guns. There is a 140' roll of paper inside the 4" pipe on a 1/2" axle. The slit in the pipe clamps the paper at the bottom and the two clips hold it at the top. Works like a champ and very portable. Along with my portable bench, this set-up allows me to shoot rifles, pistols, and shotguns just about anywhere. Also works like a champ for paper tuning a bow 


































Have a Good One,

7rm


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

PVC Tree steps?


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

mtn. archer said:


> if you take two 2" 90s and two 2" tees and about 13' of 2" pipe you can make a real nice stand for a bag target ill post pics later


can you buy the bags empty? I'd like to use my own filling.


----------



## Glewis36 (Nov 30, 2009)

one thing u could change is to use I bolts instead of chain or zip ties 2 I bolts and 4 s hooks makes it easier to change the bags out


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes you can get the bags from most anyplace that sells morrell targets or there are a few guys on here that selld them as well. I used carabinors, climbing clips, for each side of my bag for Quick Disconnect.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

*PVC Arrow Storage*

I was looking for a real cheap and simple way to store arrows. Started with an old metal waste basket that has straight sides - mine was a wastepaper bin from a broken paper shredder. Stuffed it with PVC tubing cut to the depth of the waste basket. 

First, did some rough calculations to see what diameter PVC to buy and decided I wanted at least 2" diameter for each dozen arrows. My power miter saw made quick work of cutting each tube 12.5" long. The last tube had to be forced into the basket, making for a good tight fit. The finished product will accommodate up to 14 dozen arrows at a cost of less than $10 for the PVC tubing. Cheap and doesn't look bad either.


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's mine....I got the idea off of another cool Thread here in the DIY section.....


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

COATED said:


> Here's mine....I got the idea off of another cool Thread here in the DIY section.....




Wow, you have way to much free time


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> Wow, you have way to much free time





right jerseyfirefightr w/300+posts in a month......it's PVC/glue/tape....it took maybe an hour.....


----------



## Crazywolf450r (Oct 21, 2009)

COATED said:


> Here's mine....I got the idea off of another cool Thread here in the DIY section.....




winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

COATED said:


> right jerseyfirefightr w/300+posts in a month......it's PVC/glue/tape....it took maybe an hour.....


Just busting your balls dude, dont get offended:darkbeer:


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> Just busting your balls dude, dont get offended:darkbeer:


It's cool.....:boink:


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> Materials
> 
> 
> Short length of 1-1/4 inch ABS drain pipe
> ...


Do they make this kind of pvc for safely storing/piping potable water? Reason being is you could make a pretty sweet water bottle with this kind of material. 


Love the thread, Might have to build a couple of the ideas, especially the bow holder.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

COATED said:


> Here's mine....I got the idea off of another cool Thread here in the DIY section.....


How much did the materials cost for this project?


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

ac777 said:


> How much did the materials cost for this project?


about $60 bucks.......!!!!


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ac777 said:


> Do they make this kind of pvc for safely storing/piping potable water? Reason being is you could make a pretty sweet water bottle with this kind of material.
> 
> 
> Love the thread, Might have to build a couple of the ideas, especially the bow holder.


Well I am not 100% sure but I wouldnt.....I seen alot of stuff that has said that it could have toxins and plastic taste. But I would ask a certified plumber or big plumbing equipment company to be for sure. They make differnent grades of PVC that may be drinking water safe. 

Also some glues are toxic and I seen some safe for drinking so that may be an issue as well.


----------



## brl (Oct 7, 2009)

ac777 said:


> Do they make this kind of pvc for safely storing/piping potable water? Reason being is you could make a pretty sweet water bottle with this kind of material.
> 
> 
> Love the thread, Might have to build a couple of the ideas, especially the bow holder.


ac777 You would need to get CPVC. That is for potable water. Home Depot/Lowes sells it. I think Lowes has Flowguard Gold I'm not sure about Home Depot. Hope that helps. B


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

COATED said:


> Here's mine....I got the idea off of another cool Thread here in the DIY section.....


it has cup holders too :darkbeer: very nice set up


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

brl said:


> ac777 You would need to get CPVC. That is for potable water. Home Depot/Lowes sells it. I think Lowes has Flowguard Gold I'm not sure about Home Depot. Hope that helps. B





bcbow1971 said:


> Well I am not 100% sure but I wouldnt.....I seen alot of stuff that has said that it could have toxins and plastic taste. But I would ask a certified plumber or big plumbing equipment company to be for sure. They make differnent grades of PVC that may be drinking water safe.
> 
> Also some glues are toxic and I seen some safe for drinking so that may be an issue as well.


Thanks, I figured since alot of houses drinking water is plumbed with pvc that there had to be something. Don't know if I will ever actually do it, but you never know. So thanks for the info.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

COATED said:


> Here's mine....I got the idea off of another cool Thread here in the DIY section.....


I really like the Crown Royal bag hanging there.:wink:

Does that $60 price include the adult beverages?


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Gunner7800 said:


> I really like the Crown Royal bag hanging there.:wink:
> 
> Does that $60 price include the adult beverages?


Those Crown Royal bags are the best sight covers...

They don't sell Silver Bullets at Lowe's....had to stop at the Soda store on the way home....:darkbeer:


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey Coated, do you have a pic without the bows and stuff on it so we can see what it looks like?


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

rkjtg said:


> Hey Coated, do you have a pic without the bows and stuff on it so we can see what it looks like?


I'll make some time this weekend to Post some up w/the bowstand having nothing else...

Stay tuned.....


----------



## Shadow6492 (Oct 13, 2009)

could you make up a parts list please and sizes


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

PVC is commonly used for potable water, you just don't want to use it on HOT water. Hot water needs CPVC or PEX. Oh, probably not a bad idea to let the glue dry before using it for potable water, the VOC's tend to leave as the glue dries.


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## jasonwal (Dec 3, 2009)

Those are great! Thanks for the ideas....


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

COATED said:


> Here's mine....I got the idea off of another cool Thread here in the DIY section.....


any plans for this thing...parts list


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice lookin' bow holder. Can't wait to build one like it..


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Kool*

i made arrow holders out pvc. it is my thread diy any body like this


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

Bump it up :bump2:


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

hey bc hows the 3d range at sonora hope to try it in a week or so i,m at wax on nolin every weekend


----------



## stinger9 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would definately wear the life vest.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

wesgillock said:


> hey bc hows the 3d range at sonora hope to try it in a week or so i,m at wax on nolin every weekend


Its running good and great weekend for it here is a link also!!! See you there!!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1189155


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Heck, maybe we could make PVC deer feeders to hang on the kitchen wall with cereal for the kids?


haha oh this is a great idea lmao


----------



## Bubba3sq (May 24, 2010)

Some really great ideas guys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

Great thread! I made a very simple quiver to hold arrows while shooting in my yard. I also made 3 target stands for pistol and rifle shooting out of PVC. I will post pics once I find my camera.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

In2Ice said:


> Great thread! I made a very simple quiver to hold arrows while shooting in my yard. I also made 3 target stands for pistol and rifle shooting out of PVC. I will post pics once I find my camera.


Sweet this thread has slowed down, but it still has lots of great ideas!!!
Look forward to seeing the pics!!!


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok here's a couple of my DIY projects
first up is the PVC arrow quiver I made for backyard shooting
second is one of the wrist slings I made (thanks Iceman)
third is my lifetime target (30"x30" stuffed with shrink wrap and two different colors for various target visibility)


----------



## punkcat (Jul 5, 2009)

pappasmerf86 said:


> it has cup holders too :darkbeer: very nice set up


It even has his stash bag.


----------



## noel (Mar 18, 2007)

*great ideas*

some really great ideas. Lots to think about


----------



## NYWhitetail (Feb 6, 2009)

archerm3 said:


> Eureka!
> 
> -archimedes



Dude, really? The weight of water it displaces is equal to the weight of the boat. (3rd grade science class) As long as the boat's gunwale is above the water, it floats.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------

